# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Need a Gladiator style arena map for a D&D game.

## MadCartographer

Hey there, I'm in need of a gladiator style map for my D&D game.  If anyone has done one, please point me in the right direction.

Thanks
MC

----------


## MarkoDarko

Depends on what sort of map you want.  Are you wanting just the arena, or outlying areas as well?  To be more specific, do you want stands, tunnels and all that as well?  And are you using the map for flavor, or do you plan to put regular or custom mini's on the map as well (Realizeinc.com stereolithography creates such models)?  I hope you find what you are looking for!

----------


## Jaxilon

I made an arena way back when so it's one of my earlier works but if you don't mind it being in a cavern you might like this: Cavern Arena

----------

